

Escher – A language for connecting technologies using pure metaphors - state
http://gocircuit.github.io/escher/

======
easong
Is the source for the guide available anywhere? I like the ideas in this a
lot, but I think that I would need to play around with a concrete project
built in it in order to really grok the practical implications.

~~~
irickt
The handbook seems to be here:
[https://github.com/gocircuit/escher/tree/master/src/handbook](https://github.com/gocircuit/escher/tree/master/src/handbook)

~~~
petar
Yes, the handbook is a complete Escher application. It simply creates a static
file hierarchy while patching snippets of things together. Escher is
experimental and I am iterating on other variations too. This one however is
stable and complete and people are welcome to play with it.

------
niche
Beautiful. Would it be feasible, suitable reasonable and practical to build
ternary "circuits" in escher? Emphasis on practical

~~~
petar
Escher can have circuits with any number of communication "valves", so ternary
is ok.

